# Does whole cow's milk cause congestion, sniffles?



## CarrieK (Feb 22, 2005)

Also posted under nutrition but thought I'd get more readership under this section!

My DS is 14 months old and loves milk! He drinks breastmilk in the morning and night only (please don't flame me on my breastfeeding frequency - it works for me physically and psychologically - plus, DS mostly rejects the breast during the day as I do offer at times), and can drink organic whole milk and/or toddler formula from a bottle or sippy cup. Most of the time he drinks whole milk during the day for cost reasons. He's gotta be drinking at least 24-30 oz a day of breastmilk and whole milk/formula. My issue is, DS has been phlemy, congested for almost 1 month and the only thing I can think of as the cause is the whole milk. Sometimes, he'll cough in his sleep and he's never done this before we introduced whole milk at 12 months. DS does not like juice, only milk and sometimes water, which he'll only take a few sips of with solid food. I'm happy that DS likes milk so much and not too picky about what kind of milk! Has anyone else experienced this? Should I try a "different" milk to reduce all the snorkeling?

thank you for your advice!


----------



## Yo Becca (Apr 17, 2005)

I'm not completely sure of thy whys and hows, but I've always heard that when you have a cold, etc. drinking milk encourages mucous production - makes you more snotty. I stop drinking milk when I have a cold.

My DD is 14 months also, and she's not the biggest fan of whole milk, although I do offer it to her. SHe nurses about 3, sometimes 4 time a day, plus 1-3 times at night, drinks watered down juice and eats people food otherwise. I would think that if you are concerned that the milk is making your DS snotty, maybe you could reduce it and replace it with solids. Or you could try a soy toddler formula (although I'm sure that would be pricey). You could also replace some of the whole milk with fortified soy milk (although this is not intended as an infant food lke formula)


----------



## johub (Feb 19, 2005)

Good question.
Recent studies have shown this not to be true. But for generations moms have observed it. (like teething fevers for example)
I think current theory that in children who are not sensitive to milk (or allergic) milk does not cause extra mucous production.
But anybody who is even slightly allergic to milk might react in this way, as a result of a mild allergy.
My opinion? It cant have been observed for so long and not have a grain of truth in it somewhere. Just because no study has been able to really document it doesnt make it entirely false kwim?

Joline


----------



## JenInMpls (Jan 18, 2004)

I thought that milk was a demulcent - an agent that increased mucus production - and that's why one avoided it with sinus infections and such. Plus, our choir director always got on our cases when we would drink milk before rehearsals and performances









Would love it if that were untrue, however!


----------



## lnitti (Jun 14, 2004)

I know it causes congestion for me. I end up coughing and clearing my throat alot if I have much in the way of milk, milkshake, etc.


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

We didn't know our oldest was milk intolerant till we started whole milk w/ him. We then learned he couldn't have soy either. At 29 mos he's still on rice milk and his little brother has he same issues. I would try a different milk.


----------



## Darcy37 (Oct 25, 2004)

Rice Dream Enriched has same vitamins as milk my Dd loves it


----------



## Darcy37 (Oct 25, 2004)

Threw WIC you can get Lactaid milk for children who are intolerant.


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

I have a dairy allergy (on top of lactose intolerance) and these are my initial symptoms when I overdo the dairy. If you want to test (or verify), do a food challenge (eliminate then re-introduce).


----------



## Dakota's Mom (Apr 8, 2003)

My son is terribly allergic to milk. He had asthma and was on all sorts of wicked stuff. We took him off milk and he's fine. He also drinks Rice Dream. I just wanted to comment though that the lady at Whole Foods told me not to use the enriched kind. She said that even though it has more vitamins in it, it also has something that blocks the absorption of many of the nutrients. She said to use the regular kind but not the enriched. My son has been on it for over 2 years and is doing just fine.

Kathi


----------



## thepeach80 (Mar 16, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Darcy37*
Threw WIC you can get Lactaid milk for children who are intolerant.

Lactaid is for people who can't tolerate the milk sugar. This generally doens't start to show in children till after age 2. Until then, most have problems w/ the actual milk protein which Lactaid still has. An alternative milk like soy or rice will be your best bet, though oat milk was alright.


----------



## Jilian (Jun 16, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *thepeach80*
We didn't know our oldest was milk intolerant till we started whole milk w/ him. We then learned he couldn't have soy either. At 29 mos he's still on rice milk and his little brother has he same issues. I would try a different milk.

Same here. Milk and yogurt both cause my DS to be congested. He gets a runny nose then the excess phlem (sp?) usually gets into his ears and causes and infection. After this happened a few times I noticed a pattern and stopped giving him milk + yogurt and he's fine. He drinks rice milk with no problems.

He's even been tested for several allergies, including milk + dairy and they all came back negative. I can't explain it, I just know that cows milk does not work for him, so now he doesn't drink it.


----------



## Ashleigh (Apr 16, 2005)

Cows milk increases mucous production in general, but I Don't know how it affects those with allergies.


----------



## Leilalu (May 29, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *bluets*
I have a dairy allergy (on top of lactose intolerance) and these are my initial symptoms when I overdo the dairy. If you want to test (or verify), do a food challenge (eliminate then re-introduce).

yep. me too. I get all phlemy if I drink it







And I break out too, and get bloated. yuck!


----------



## Monkeyfeet (Feb 5, 2005)

I just read an article about this. The mucous in milk (never thought about that!) can cause phlegm to increase in some people.


----------



## mollyeilis (Mar 6, 2004)

Yes.

Cow's milk has ALWAYS made me stuffy and sniffly. I don't know if it's officially an allergy or a sensitivity or an intolerance, and I don't really care. But when I'm drinking milk I have more *environmental allergy* issues, and it makes me congested. And I have dark circles under my eyes.

The few times I've managed to be vegan and stay vegan for a month or so, I have ZERO environmental allergies and my eyes are lovely.









If only I weren't so addicted to the cowboobjuice.


----------

